# March 2017 Challenge Winner (Yard)



## snowbear (Apr 8, 2017)

Congratulations to David Smith (@Dean_Gretsch) for _Gold in the Back Yard of Peril.





_


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 8, 2017)

_Congratulations, well done!_


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 8, 2017)

Thank you very much! I can't believe this photo won. I had intended on taking a macro photo of a shamrock ( since it was March and my birthday is St Patrick's day too, lol ) in my yard, but we had a record snowfall that kept the yard hidden for the remainder of the month. This was a spur of the moment, last ditch effort that really didn't deserve to win IMO. Thank you to all that voted for it...what the hell were you thinking?!?


----------



## KentshireStudios (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I like it!  Well Done!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 10, 2017)

Congrats.
Well deserved.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 10, 2017)

You're being polite, but thanks! I didn't even vote for it


----------



## tinhde (Apr 13, 2017)

I feel the peaceful in the picture. I like it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you those kind words.


----------



## limr (Apr 14, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You're being polite, but thanks! I didn't even vote for it



Well, I did  

It may have been a spur-of-the-moment shot, but it was well seen. It's a juxtaposition of several elements and feelings: peaceful and menacing, light and dark, natural and artificial. No offense, but I think it's a much more interesting picture than a macro of a shamrock would have been. I'm sure the shamrock would be well-done and pretty, but it wouldn't tell a story and prompt the viewer to think about anything the way this image did.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok, who are you and what have you done with our extraordinary Limr?? That was certainly unexpected and greatly appreciated. Thank you kind Madam.


----------



## limr (Apr 14, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Ok, who are you and what have you done with our extraordinary Limr?? That was certainly unexpected and greatly appreciated. Thank you kind Madam.


----------



## Vocalsman (Apr 20, 2017)

Well deserved !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you very much and welcome to TPF!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 20, 2017)

Congrats well deserved


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 20, 2017)

Aww thanks! It wasn't one of your beautiful Snowies though!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 20, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Aww thanks! It wasn't one of your beautiful Snowies though!


yeah but i am lucky to live in an area that when you look in the right places they are pretty dang common during winter if not one of the most commonly seen bird for us during winter


----------

